# McGraw Ford & Paulding Forest WMA?



## GAdawgMd (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey ya'll. How is McGraw Ford and Paulding Forest WMA for deer? 
Thank ya'll,
GAdawgMD


----------



## Dupree (Aug 27, 2009)

paulding forest has some deer you just have to do your homework for to find them good. i have never been to mcgraw ford though.


----------



## GAdawgMd (Aug 27, 2009)

thank ya. i'm up here in atl for the next 2 months and can't get  back to my land in south ga for lil' while. just tryin' to find an ok wma close by.


----------



## Smallgame (Aug 28, 2009)

For bow hunting I believe Sheffield WMA is better than both. It is in the same area Paulding Forest is. But as was said earlier with a good bit of scouting you can find deer at any of the three.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 29, 2009)

you will also find more of a crowd at sheffield during bow season than at paulding


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 29, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> you will also find more of a crowd at sheffield during bow season than at paulding



yep,sheffield has easy access,so most go there.If you want a good chance on paulding,ya gonna have to lay down some tracks


----------



## Jranger (Aug 29, 2009)

Paulding has tons of deer, but they don't open it up early enough to really get on them. Yeah, your are gonna think twice about pullin the trigger at both WMA's by the time you get to your stand.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Sep 1, 2009)

I HATE PF WMA... if i ever hunt there again, it will be because i have no other options. maybe i am just in the wrong spots.  hunted it almost 20 times and saw ZERO deer from my stand,.,,,  

mcgraw is descent. killed 2 nice'uns last year...
sheffield is ok... no kills yet...

hunted MF 3 times lat year and kilt a 10 pt and 5 pt'er...
saw deer on every time out....


----------



## bubbaG (Sep 18, 2009)

*McGraw Ford*

I have always seen deer at MF, although I have released the "mystical flight of the arrow".  Beware of boudry lines as this WMA is as cut up as a jigsaw puzzle.  I like having something 20 minutes from home to go hunt.  There is more pressure during bow season but as soon as the bullets are allowed to fly bow hunters seem to go elsewhere.  Good Luck.


----------



## olhippie (Oct 26, 2009)

...I've had good luck at Paulding Forest. I've hunted there the last three years and took two eight pointers, one with a 17" spread,131 lbs field dressed, and last year I got a beautiful 9 pointer! It's been a lucky spot for me, all the deer from the same stand spot.....About ten years back I took a nice six pointer there on a private part around Lake Peg-a-more. I took a twelve pointer there back in 1982 on the 1'000 ac.area surrounding the lake, owned by the Jone's, and reserved from the Paulding Sportsman's club use (the outfit that had the lease before the State got it). Many years ago there were BIG BUCKS in that area! Just up the road (Braswell Mountain) Floyd Benson took a buck that held our Georgia state record for many years. That buck was taken in the Raccoon Creek area, now occupied by the Raccoon Creek blue grass venue show grounds.


----------

